# Rodríguez



## Ogi Maixant

Hola a tothom!

Algú té idea de com es podria traduir l'expressió castellana "quedar-se de Rodríguez" amb el sentit de "quedar-se a casa quan la resta de la família se'n va de vacances"?

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## louhevly

Ogi Maixant said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Algú té idea de com es podria traduir l'expressió castellana "quedar-se de Rodríguez" amb el sentit de "quedar-se a casa quan la resta de la família se'n va de vacances"?
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.



En l'anglès nord-americà col·loquial diem "to bach it".  És un derivat del substantiu "bachelor" (solter).

Russ's wife is at a conference in Juneau so he's baching it this week.
La dona d'en Russ assisteix un congrés a Juneau i, per tant, aquesta setmana està "de Rodríguez".

Lou


----------



## Ogi Maixant

Gràcies, Lou, per la teva inestimable traducció a l'anglès. El problema és que, en aquesta ocasió -i m'he de disculpar per no haver-ho especificat- jo el que voldria és una traducció al català.

To bach it  (anglès)  =  Quedarse/Hacer/Estar de Rodríguez (castellà) = ? (català)

Salut i força


----------



## sept69

que bo Ogi, però no et puc ajudar,
estic molt interessta en la teva pregunta :x


----------



## xarruc

Com nadiu anglès mai havia sentit "to bach it".

Jo diria: "when the cat's away..." (the mice will play!)

Pot ser el català té una frase més semblant a aquesta?


----------



## panjabigator

També mai he escoltat aquesta frase en anglès.  M'interessaria molt saber com es traduiria aquesta expressió.


----------



## louhevly

panjabigator said:


> També mai he escoltat aquesta frase en anglès.  M'interessaria molt saber com es traduiria aquesta expressió.



Wiktionary has "(US) To live apart from women, as with the period when a divorce is in progress" and the free dictionary "To live alone and keep house as a bachelor".  But I've mostly heard it used to describe the condition of men whose wives are temporarily away.

I doubt there is a Catalan equivalent.

Lou


----------



## panjabigator

louhevly said:


> Wiktionary has "(US) To live apart from women, as with the period when a divorce is in progress" and the free dictionary "To live alone and keep house as a bachelor".  But I've mostly heard it used to describe the condition of men whose wives are temporarily away.
> 
> I doubt there is a Catalan equivalent.
> 
> Lou



Gràcies per dir-me-ho.


----------

